
U.S. Health Regulators Release Lightly Redacted Theranos Letter - kqr2
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-health-regulators-release-lightly-redacted-theranos-letter-inspection-report-1461631843
======
w1ntermute
TL;DR:

> Portions of the inspection report that CMS had initially redacted included
> references to the Edisons, Theranos’s family of proprietary blood-testing
> devices. Those passages, which are no longer redacted in the latest version,
> show that the devices often failed to meet Theranos’s own accuracy
> requirements for a range of tests, including one to detect prostate cancer.

